# Keep my 70d or get a like new 5dmk II



## flyrccg (Apr 2, 2015)

I like my 70d but have been wanting a full frame camera and I found a 5d mkII with only 700 actuations for $700. Wondering if it would be worth selling mine and buying the older 5d. I already have L glass and others that will work on a full frame. I'm a hobbiest and have actually been saving and waiting to see what the mk IV is going to be but a figure at $700,  I'd have nothing to loose if the mk II is as good or better than my 70d.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 2, 2015)

Wow a mk II with only 700 actuations. The full frame will be better in low light, but you know that. For me, I would be trying to get it one way or another for that price. It will get you to full frame while you wait to see what the mk IV is going to be.

(I'm waiting for the mk IV myself to see what the specs are)


----------



## TCampbell (Apr 2, 2015)

flyrccg said:


> I like my 70d but have been wanting a full frame camera and I found a 5d mkII with only 700 actuations for $700. Wondering if it would be worth selling mine and buying the older 5d. I already have L glass and others that will work on a full frame. I'm a hobbiest and have actually been saving and waiting to see what the mk IV is going to be but a figure at $700,  I'd have nothing to loose if the mk II is as good or better than my 70d.



Do you know why they want only $700 for a camera with 700 actuations?  (The price is so good it sounds "too good to be true.")

A 5D II should sell for about $1400 if in excellent condition... around $1000 if it's more heavily used and not looking its best.  So assuming this camera with only 700 actuations actually LOOKS like you'd expect a camera to look when it only has 700 actuations... then it's a fantastic bargain being sold at about half of what it's worth.

The 5D II is going to provide fantastic ISO performance.   A 5D III or a 6D are a bit better... but not by a lot.  The camera has a 9 point AF system with the single center "cross type" point -- just like the Rebels used.  The 70D uses a system that strongly resembles what the 7D had.  In that sense, if you were shooting sports, the 70D is going to have a better focus system and faster frame rate.  For video, the 70D has the continuous AF while shooting.  But for non-action stills, the 5D II will vastly outperform the 70D.


----------



## ronlane (Apr 2, 2015)

I was thinking that too Tim, but who knows.


----------



## enerlevel (Apr 4, 2015)

the 5D mkII would be an upgrade ISO performance wise, the rest would be downgraqde.... if you shoot images at high iso then you will surely love the FF advantage.. however one thing to remember is that the 5D Mark II does not have auto ISO control in manual mode...  
i love to control Aperture and Shutter speed manually while the camera auto decides for the ISO settings...  The 5D mkII does not have this settings... 
also camera upgrade would also mean lens upgrade... so spend accordingly


----------



## goodguy (Apr 6, 2015)

Very tough to decide.
As other said better low light will be your main advanatge, other will be a big downgrade.
Are you sure you want o sacrafice so much for better low light ?
Honestly if this was my only choice I dont know what I would do but I can tell you what I would do, I would save my money and get a used 5D III, now that a camera I would happily sink my teeth in if I was a Canon user!!!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 6, 2015)

Hmmmm...a $700 5D Mark II sounds amazingly low in cost. I'm suspicious of that price on all accounts. I would wonder if it is stolen.


----------

